# fault codes



## TWENZETU (Mar 22, 2010)

i have jut bought a passat w8 6speed b5 model used from the uk kindly advice on where i can get a comprehensive repair and maintance manual in soft copy preferable and literature on decoding trouble codes as i switched the fan and found codes p1900 / p1199 and p1110 
i replaced fan and three of oxygen sensor and this error codes persist
kindly advice if anyone has a solution for i
desperate new owner
the temperature moves from 90 t0 about 100, if running with ac on intraffic. is this normall ? (so i park as i dont what to move least it shoots higher and over heats -or switch of ac and run with windows open v v v unconfortable heelp on this one !!!! but steadies at 90 if on open road












































_Modified by TWENZETU at 1:22 PM 3-22-2010_


_Modified by TWENZETU at 1:25 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: fault codes (TWENZETU)*

You still have O2 sensor issues.
P1199 is "O2 sensor heater circuit; bank2-sensor2 Electical Malfunction"
P1110 is "O2 Sensor heating circuit, bank2-sensor2 Short to B+"
You could have installed a bad O2 sensor. It happened to me once.
I looked this info up in my Bentley Service Manual for Passat 1998-2005. Amazon.com sells them.
I think you have the only W8 in Africa. Good luck and welcome!


_Modified by BlackJelli at 7:34 PM 3-22-2010_


----------

